# DirecTV's website is awful



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Just when DirecTV makes new packages with lower rates in some cases, adds more locals including UPN/WB, has great deals for TiVo,

they have to mess it up with an AWFUL new website. What good is it having new better packages (some may argue otherwise), but what good is it, if the website of the company is hard to navigate!

This is totally poor user interface design. For the first time, I have to say Dish Networks website is done better.

DirecTV has 10.5 million subscribers. It would take 100,000 of us alone just to make 1% of their viewer opinions. However, if anybody doesnt like it, I'd suggest emailing DirecTV feedback: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I haven't been to DirectTV's website in a long time, i'll have to go take a peek.  
I never really liked Dish Networks website, although their last upgrade visually looks better. I just wish they would put more technical info on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Although its just my opinion that its bad,

DirecTV should survey about 200 people or so, and ask them to compare old website with new website in terms of usability.

DirecTV isnt in business to complicate and confuse things for people. Maybe, they need a $$ amount to see potential customers that chose Dish because confusing DirecTV webiste.

When I signed up with Dish, I remember on Dish's website back awhile ago, they had two logos: one for Romance Classics other for IFC. No parttime availability status given. Later it was added.

Only after I signed up did I realize IFC and RC was partttime on Dish on one channel  I really think having an accurate and easy to use website is important in keeping customer satisfaction and better for getting new subscribers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I agree Brett, the same post you made regarding DirectTV's website is the same thing I made regarding Dish Network's.

IMO.....neither one are that bad, but could be alot better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

E*s website sucked big time when I fist became a sub. Its muck better now, but theres always room for improvement. I like D*s old website better, it was much faster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree. Horrible. I can't find anything without clickety, click,click,click. WHat a PITA.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Well I think that DirecTV website looks better, but it's much harder to find anything. So it's worse even it looks nice. Seems like some art person designed it without any usability expirience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes, it does suck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

There new web site is a joke compared to the original one. Bring back the old web site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

yeah directv.com is a joke! it is awful but whats worse is ch 201 so called customer news. this channel would be better off called directv for re-tarts .. i mean i think i know how to change the batterys in my remote control and that there should be no obstructions for the remote or how to order a PPV. this is news ???? they say the same thing all year ,call this channel `just starting with directv` but its far from being news worthy as it is . i find directv news very condesending and a total joke !i think tanya memie is re-tarted for being on such a lame channel. lol.


----------

